# Meat band saw



## Sowsage (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone know anything about this brand? Local Rural King has them. Ive been wanting a band saw for small projects . this one seems like a killer price but if its a pile of junk I'll stay away from it.


----------



## agaffer (Jan 23, 2021)

You are making me feel really lazy. When I harvest game I drop it off at a processor. Or are you using it for cattle?


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 23, 2021)

agaffer said:


> You are making me feel really lazy. When I harvest game I drop it off at a processor. Or are you using it for cattle?


We butcher hogs often and deer. I dont do my own beef because I dont have a good place to hang something that size yet.


----------



## bill1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks like a great deal to me.  I'd suggest ensuring replacement blades are available and reasonably priced.  

That was a serious comment.  This next one is possibly ridiculously silly....do you home butchers ever use the same band saw for carpentry projects?  I'm sure the USDA doesn't approve, but you have to clean these religiously before and after meat use just for basic biosafety reasons, right?  So what's  the harm?  
Certainly you want to avoid using the Harbor Freight machine on your meat because they aren't designed to be fully (safely) cleaned.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 23, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Anyone know anything about this brand? Local Rural King has them. Ive been wanting a band saw for small projects . this one seems like a killer price but if its a pile of junk I'll stay away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a Chinese saw. I have cut meat for a lot of years on one. Don’t recall the brand but looks exactly like that one. Keep fresh blades in it and you will be fine. About one blade per hog. Go longer and it’s a sh!t show. Crooked cuts, blade cutting into the side table. New blades always and these work just fine. Btw, bands or blades are made in China also, so replace often.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 23, 2021)

Not sure if that's the same one I looked at while at Rural King awhile back or not. It does appear to be the same as these I think
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200680780_200680780
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...c-meat-cutting-band-saw-and-grinder?a=1575382
Look and see I think they are all the same unit with a wide variance in prices. The Northern Tool listing has the product manual. It also had a link to Sportsman Guide for parts. Looks like the only one that carries the blades is 
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/replacement-band-saw-blade?a=1738513
Let me know what you figure out and if you get one how it works


----------



## old sarge (Jan 23, 2021)

My only concern would be easy access for blade tensioning and ensuring it tracks correctly.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 23, 2021)

old sarge said:


> My only concern would be easy access for blade tensioning and ensuring it tracks correctly.


All is super simple on these saws. Just keep a sharp band and all is pretty good.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for the info guys! I think I might go for it. I wont use it a ton but for that price its hard to pass up. Looks like the blade is 82" and they are available in a lot of places including Amazon so no worries there.


----------

